# Shark took my fish!



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Was out with 'swander' and 'Pierce07' on the "Philip" when I shot a nice ARS. Nice shot so he just rolled and quivered to the bottom. A shark immediately swam up and grabbed the fish, which was still on my shaft! I was only about 6' away and started yellin' and hollerin' but the shark didn't give a rat's ass! He took off with fish, shaft, gun and all! I was able to wrestle the gun and shaft back but he won the fish! I NEVER give my fish up but these guys are getting good. Paul watched the whole damn thing from inside the wheelhouse of the tug, when I was done taking my whuppin' from the shark I swam over to him he was laughing so hard at me he was literally doubled over laughing under water! Ass! Steve was on the line and could hear me screaming and was wondering, "What's wrong with these idiots?!" We saw sharks on three outta five dives butI was only violated byonly the one at the Tug Philip! Talk about bein' robbed...somebody call 911!


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *BADBOY69 (8/1/2009)
> 
> ...Talk about bein' robbed...somebody call 911!*


*








Obviously not a Shark Shield User.*


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool story... you've got bigger boys than I if you are shooting fish around sharks! That quivering fish is shark catnip.

Glad it's just a good story and you got your gun and spear back.

Jim


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Wish I would have seen it! I was going up the anchor line and actually heard Jerry yelliing underwater! Could hear Paul also. Thought you guys were just messin around. Anyway when Paul hits the surface he can't stop laughinn. When Jerry hits the surface it was on! I need to get a video camera! I don't believe any of us had seen the shark before he got his lunch.Really enjoyed the dives with you guys. Need to do it again. Steve


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, we need to get a camera! Had a blast and put fish in the cooler...when you get ready Steve, just let me know! BTW, how's the boat? You find your "leak"?


----------



## swander (Dec 1, 2007)

Leak was one of the water pressure gauges. The line came off. Rinsed down all me electrical and sprayed them down with Amzoil Metal Protector. We should go out again this week. Mitch wanted to fish saturday so we went to that tank and filled the cooler with red snapper. I'll find out about my schedule monday and give you a call. Steve


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

POWER HEAD ?


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

powerhead wouldn't have done anything on that one it sounds like. too quick of a theft. too bad you lost a fish, but glad you got your gun back.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Steve, glad all is well with the boat! Hope you told Mitch how cool that tank was to dive...since he saw how many fish were on it maybe we can get him diving! Let me know what day we wanna run out! Paul, still don't have a story that can top your HH run-in...still they ALL have a way of reminding us that we are but mere guests down there!


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

The redistribution of wealth applies to sharks too.


----------



## HateCheese (Oct 2, 2007)

Being guests down there is sure right. Hey, doesn't matter so long as you get to go back. Pretty funny that everyone could hear you hollerin at it, bet that had to have been loud.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

If I wasn't down there I don't think i would've believed Jerry on this one. I'm sitting inside the tug waiting for this red grouper to poke his head out and all of a sudden i hear someone screaming. Did Jerry some how manage to shoot himself. Then I look out and see Jerry and a shark fighting over this snapper. I just laughed and went back to looking for the grouper. Jerry swims over to me and I just gave him the bird and swam off. Next thing i know Jerry's other fish is clipped to my stringer and it's off to the anchor line. We get to the surface and he's like "why didn't you put a shaft in it?" I replied "are you crazy what good would that have done?" he says "it would've left me alone,and maybe I would've got part of my fish."



Good day in diving. BTW i'm off monday thursday and saturday this week and don't have to be at work till 6 tues and wednesday. So if yall wanna go out let me know


----------



## ling-kingAR (Jun 28, 2009)

hahaha good story 

i had a story like that bud it was ont he end of my 6' polespear and it was a 4' bullshark

scared the hell out of me, but that was in port st joe

but do you know wheres a good place to spearfish in pensacola beach or pensacola without a boat or diving equipment


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I assume it was a bull, right?


----------

